# Ready to build the bridges



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I am now at a point where I am going to be building bridges. First comes firming up the track bed








This crossover is impossible to see from the operator's position. Therefore, there is no way to know if the train has derailed. These 2 tracks will get bridges to allow the operator the ability to see the crossover.















The track under the box is the track that will pass under the bridges that will be constructed. This bridge, like most of my bridges will be curved.








The flat top part is going to be a pulp and paper mill (Where I work.) There will be a dam at the edge. Because of that, and because of the lower track, I am putting in a bridge. The lower track is actually the same track as the bridge, but it is the end of my spiral tunnel.








I am hopeful that by the end of winter, the bridges will be in place. Currently, my layout only has 1 working line, the outer loop, as there are no plans for a bridge.... but that might change.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well your off to a good start.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You have to start somewhere. How detailed you want it to be is up to you.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

D&J Railroad said:


> You have to start somewhere. How detailed you want it to be is up to you.


Not quite that detailed, but enough to fool most eyes.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Curved bridges? Operator's view improved?*



swimmer_spe said:


> I am now at a point where I am going to be building bridges. First comes firming up the track bed
> View attachment 517716
> 
> 
> ...


 swimmer_spe;

It would be a very rare real bridge that was actually curved. Without a lot of fancy engineering and construction, a curved bridge would quickly roll over to the outside of the curve and collapse whenever any load was on it. 
Wood trestles can be built curved, but, with that exception, I don't know of any curved railroad bridges in real life. Other bridges, and even steel trestles, are built with multiple straight sections, joined at angles, to form the overall "curve". (see photos) Is that what you have in mind for your bridges on a curve? Curved bridges are common enough on model railroads though, and it's your layout.

I see how inserting the bridge next to the crossover would allow the operator to look under the bridge and see the crossover, but what about seeing through the scenery under the track behind the one with the bridge? I guess you are saying that there will be another bridge in that track?

I don't know where your operator's position is, but one awful way of "knowing the train has derailed" would be the thump as it hits the floor!  A plexiglass wall along the nearby layout edge could prevent such a disaster. 

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Canyon Diablo cantilever bridge?*



D&J Railroad said:


> You have to start somewhere. How detailed you want it to be is up to you.


D&J Railroad;

Beautiful job on your bridge! :appl: It looks like Canyon Diablo bridge on the Santa Fe/BNSF. My old friend George Gaskill built a brass N-scale model of the Canyon Diablo bridge for an N-trak module. My wife and I built a basswood model of the concrete arch bridge on that same module. George's bridge was impressive, but yours looks more like the real bridge. Excellent work! :thumbsup:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

traction fan said:


> swimmer_spe;
> 
> It would be a very rare real bridge that was actually curved. Without a lot of fancy engineering and construction, a curved bridge would quickly roll over to the outside of the curve and collapse whenever any load was on it.
> Wood trestles can be built curved, but, with that exception, I don't know of any curved railroad bridges in real life. Other bridges, and even steel trestles, are built with multiple straight sections, joined at angles, to form the overall "curve". (see photos) Is that what you have in mind for your bridges on a curve? Curved bridges are common enough on model railroads though, and it's your layout.
> ...


https://www.google.ca/search?q=mont...UDZN8KHdnVArQQ_AUoAXoECAwQAw&biw=1600&bih=758

The Montreal River Bridge on the ACR is a prime example of a curved bridge. I know it will need to be done in multiple straight sections. That is why I am starting with a straight bridge and hacking it apart to make it curve.









There is 2 tracks there. One is removed for the beginning of construction. The second one, the rail bed has not been blasted away yet. The pieces on top are for the second bridge. So, from the operator's position, you will see through both bridges.

I do plan to get some plexiglass, but not till I am ready to close it up. Fortunately, I have yet to have such a catastrophic derailment.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes, that is a replica to full scale size of the Diablo Canyon bridge on the BNSF mainline. The model is about 7' long.
I just got the first coat of paint on it and recently re-started the scenery where it will plug into the layout. Here the bridge is sitting on top of the temporary span where it will eventually be installed. The second picture is of the real bridge. I don't recall who took the picture, but credit to him anyways.


----------

